# Vintage Megger



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Did you use the rule of thumb, 1 MM ohms/M volts?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

The first Megger I use was a PSM-2.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Marc probably hasn't posted a response because he shorted out his keyboard slobbering all over it.:laughing:


----------



## te12co2w (Jun 3, 2007)

That looks a whole lot like the first megger I ever saw used. Crank it up and maybe push a button. Or just crank it up. I still have a crank style, but nowhere near that old.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i like the crank up megger i have the mj159. very high quality


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

there is a chinese knockoff on ebay that is suprisingly similar


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

chinese knockoff?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Megger-insu...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:0|293:1|294:50

looks like a knock off to me


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

nolabama said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Megger-insulation-tester-500V-meter_W0QQitemZ310135605367QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item310135605367&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1205|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50
> 
> looks like a knock off to me



Ahhhh ok, When I looked on Ebay, I came up with one that is just like mine, couldnt figure out why you were saying a knock off, but now that I see the one you are talking about, I agree.


----------

